# Transformer Mod



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (10/1/14)

http://vaporjoe.blogspot.com/2014/01/decepticons-attack-rollout-ares.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (10/1/14)

must say it looks sexc and difrent to the norm 

Model Numberares mod
Stylefully mechanical mod
Thread510 thread
Firing Buttonthreading locking function
Atomizeratty tank
Tube Extension18350, 18500, 18650
Appearancetransformer series
Size154*25mm
Kits1pc ares mod
1pc flat drip tip
1pc packing box


----------



## Andre (10/1/14)

Awesome, one could take that with you to Mars!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spiri (10/1/14)

That thing looks sick, and I can drive home in it.

Sent via giant nuclear powered duck.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (10/1/14)

At 25mm it's going to be HUGE
Looks sweet. 

Sent from the Millennium Falcon


----------



## annemarievdh (10/1/14)

Nice!!! I wouldn't mind to get some attention with that!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

